# [VB6] Suchprogramm, das Ordner+Unterordner durchsucht



## Apollo (2. August 2003)

Wie ist es möglich ein Programm zu schreiben, das einen Ordner inklusive seiner Unterordner nach z.B. *.MP3-Dateien zu durchsuchen?

Ich kapier nicht so ganz wie das funktionieren soll. 
Und dann würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob es möglich ist einfach zu sagen, dass das Programm alle in der Netzwerkumgebung freigegebene Ordner durchsucht.


----------



## foxxx (2. August 2003)

Das erfordert ein rekursives Durchsuchen der Verzeichnisse. Will man das schnell machen, dann ist das einiges an Aufwand.

Ich hab hier ein kleines Beispiel dafür gefunden.


----------



## BetaFace (4. August 2003)

kannz schoen viel code gg ..mal aussm stehgreif tip:

1 dirlistbox
1 filelistbox
  =>file1.pattern="*mp3"

call go ("c:\")

function go(Path as string)
dim p0 as long
OldPath=Path:if right(oldpath,1)<>"\" then oldpath=oldpath+"\"

dir1.path=path
    for p0=0 to dir1.listcount -1
          go dir1.list(p0)
          dir1.path=oldpath
     next p0
file1.path=oldpath    
for p0= 0 to file1.listcount -1
     found =oldpath+file1.list(p0)
next p0

end function

fehler routine must nu scho selba machen ggg ...kann sein das hier fehler sind..hab kein vb ..


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. August 2003)

Bitte nächstes Mal selbst suchen, sowas haben wir schon als Tutorial hier.


----------

